# Origin + Spiele ruckeln .. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?



## Nagualo (30. März 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Jetzt habe ich mir Mass Effect 3 gekauft, weil Syndicate nicht spielbar ist.. aber das läuft auch über Origin.. kotz!

Auch Mass Effect ruckelt und hakt, wenn ich die Maus bewege.. Komischerweise habe ich bei anderen Spiele, die über Steam laufen, diese Probleme nicht. Da laufen alle Games flüssig..

Liegt das an der Verbindung zu Origin oder an dem Zusammenspiel von Verbindung, Maustreibern und Game?

..zum Kotzen.. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

..Ich habe mir jetzt zu testen eine stinknormale Maus- und Tastatur bestellt.. mal sehen, ob es an den Treibern liegt..

greets!


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2012)

Was hast Du denn für nen PC? Kann es an einem Virenscanner oder ner Firewall liegen?


----------



## Mellsei (30. März 2012)

Hmm ich denke mal nicht das es an Origin liegt, höchstens falls du Verbindungsprobleme bekommen solltest ... Ich würde mal die Treiber neu installieren. Du kannst ja mal deine Komponenten benennen die eingebaut sind , vllt hilft das ja ...


----------



## Vordack (30. März 2012)

Meine Erfahrung nach hat Origin eine höhere Bandbreite als Steam, vermutlich da es dort noch weniger Nutzer gibt.

Als ich BF3 runtergeladen habe hab ich das mit ca. 9 MB/s gemacht. bei Steam schwankt es zwischen 2 und 7 MB/s.


----------



## Mellsei (30. März 2012)

Okay ... also definitiv nicht Origin , naja sagen wir es so ,Origin ist ja auch nichts weiter als ein neues Steam ... irgendwo tief im inneren


----------



## Nagualo (30. März 2012)

*Troubleshooting bei Games via Origin*

Hallo!

Also am System liegt es wohl nicht. Das hat genug Leistung..

Alle Treiber sind auf dem neuesten Stand! 
Firewall und Virenscanner habe ich auch schon daektiviert.. keine Veränderung.
 Mein System ist gepflegt.  

 Windows 7 Ultimate 
 i7-Quad-Core mit 4x3,2GHz 
 WD-VelocitysRaptor 300GB 
 6 GB RAM Corsair Dominator GT 1980 Mhz
 Zotac GTX 570 AMP 
 Sharkoon FIREGLIDER Gamer-Mouse 

Wie schon gesagt.. ich vermute, dass es was mit der Origin verbindung zu tun hat.. weil beiden Spielen, die ich über Steam zocke, habe ich diese Probleme nicht..

THX schon mal für euer mitdenken!

greets,
Marcello


----------



## chbdiablo (30. März 2012)

Irgendein Unterschied wenn Origin im offline-Modus läuft?


----------



## Crysisheld (30. März 2012)

Das Problem gab es schon mal hier im Forum bei Need for Speed the Run. Die Lösung des Problems ist Origin komplett neu zu installieren. 'Beim de-installieren sollten die Registry Einträge mit einem Reg-Cleaner gelöscht werden und dann Origin noch einmal installiert werden. Danach sind die Ruckler weg....


----------



## schwani72 (31. März 2012)

Nagualo schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> ... 6 GB RAM Corsair Dominator GT 1980 Mhz...


 
1980 MHZ? Hast du den Speicher übertaktet? Wenn ja ich würde als erstes mal alle Übertaktungsmassnahmen zurücknehmen und in der Standardeinstellung testen

Gruss Schwani


----------



## Nagualo (5. April 2012)

So ihr Lieben! Erst mal vielen dank für eure Vorschläge! 
Es lag wohl doch an Origin.. habe gerade ein Update installiert..

) Jetzt funzt es!! JIEHAAAA!!!

Hammer geil! So, jetzt  kann ich Syndicate und danach Mass Effect 3 durchzocken! 

Frohe Ostertage!
greets,

Marcello


----------

